# My Barnvelder chicks



## mickster71 (Nov 15, 2017)

. Couple days old 







. Week old 







now 12 weeks and he is gonna be a corker! 







also hen at 12 weeks


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Love those Barnies - they have so much personality


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They are beautiful birds!!! How did you choose Barnvelders?


----------



## mickster71 (Nov 15, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> They are beautiful birds!!! How did you choose Barnvelders?


Hi, thankyou, by accident really, we wanted some eggs as our silie went broody, went a walk round a breeders who has loads of different breeds and as soon as i spotted the adult barnvelders i thought wow beautiful birds, and they were show stock so had to have a couple of eggs, there is also a couple of buff orpingtons and i had 3 wellsummer bantam eggs but they didn't hatch


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I am always amazed about the number of people with chickens in the house.Dale makes it out to be I'm the only idiot that lets a chicken in the house.It always nice to know I'm in good company.


----------



## mickster71 (Nov 15, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I am always amazed about the number of people with chickens in the house.Dale makes it out to be I'm the only idiot that lets a chicken in the house.It always nice to know I'm in good company.


Haha no nothing wrong with it allows them to get used to you, the big girls (the layers) are tapping at the back door to get in  bloody pests they are lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would have done it except for the dog.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I even have one who whines to get in to pick at the birdseed in the bird room,then lays an egg in my dirty laundry basket.Then she pecks my knee for her treat.She may be spoiled but at least she delivers....


----------



## mickster71 (Nov 15, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I even have one who whines to get in to pick at the birdseed in the bird room,then lays an egg in my dirty laundry basket.Then she pecks my knee for her treat.She may be spoiled but at least she delivers....


Thats brilliant, they all have their different personalities and quite funny too


----------

